# Night Bombers 1943



## mauld (Sep 25, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujLVIlESNGE_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2013)

Consolidate threads, please, Mods. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/night-bombers-38294.html


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Oct 11, 2013)

An outstanding color film with post-war narration. This film is on a level with "Memphis Belle" and shows the British night-bombing effort well. 
Some of the things I learned/observed: The interior of the bomb-bays and the bomb-bay doors were painted black, the nickeled "Thunderer" whistles worn on crewman's left lapels, the only 6 hour notice of target designation before take-off and the mentioning of a Lancaster's lasting only 40 hours flight time.
I was a little surprised to see the RAF service uniform - tie and all - worn by so many ground crew even when doing tasks involving manual labor.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Got mine here as well.... 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-videos/night-bombers-38611.html#post1061840


----------

